# CaniCross or CaniX



## VArchS (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi there!
We share life with Maya, a 2.5 yo fem golden.

We recently discovered CaniX while we were looking for a new harness for her in order to jog a little.

After a lot of research, we have ordered a CaniX kit from Canadog Supply Home





Does anyone CaniX with a golden? How long shall we run with her?
What about food? Shall we increase her meal size?
She eats Orijen 6 fish.
Is there any issue about Goldens and CaniX?

I have tried jogging with her with her old harness and a DIY elastic leash... it seems ok, as she starts running next to you after the first 10min... (she does not pull).

She seems ok! But if someone can suggest a safe training "program" is more than welcome to do it!

Moreover, this habit is about to change our lifestyle, and I like it too.


----------



## VArchS (Dec 13, 2009)

I am jogging with Maya for the last couple of weeks every morning before work.
We are using the canadog CaniCross kit. It feels great, even if Maya stopes from time to time to smell something or pee etc. it is fun to jog together.
So far we jog for a couple of miles per day and we both love it. 

The kit is assembled by
a. a lightweight and comfortable harness, which does not obstruct her respiration.
b. an elastic leash that helps while jogging to not shock the dog when pulls or stops.
c. a belt for the me, which is really comfortable, and holds my waist warm and steady.

So far we jog on a paved pathway, but it must be far better to jog on a trail or dirt road. 

We suggest it to everyone likes to jog or looks for motivation to start. It is also great while just walking with Maya, as it is a hands free system...


----------



## VArchS (Dec 13, 2009)

It seems that this post should be posted under Golden Retriever Sport Forum > Golden Retriever Games... instead of Training...

May one of the moderators move it there? Thank you!


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

How would this work with a bouncer? Kirby bounces constantly on a walk and nothing I have tried can control it. She also crosses in front of me and stops short... I have never tried to walk the two together for fear of her knocking me over and them getting loose. 

I don't run or jog but I was wonder if this would be a good way to walk them together as I wouldn't have to worry about them pulling me over say if a squirrel or "ball" crosses our path. - Thanks.


----------



## VArchS (Dec 13, 2009)

It is definitely a great solution for walking with the dog.
I think that it learns to walk with you because of the elastic part of the leash.

We are using it for dog walk also, and we are both happy with it!


----------

